# My Experience



## Corey5150 (19 Nov 2015)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to let you guys know about my application experience. I am applying to the reserves as a DEO in infantry. I completed my online application in the first week of November. Had my fitness test scheduled on the 10th of Nov. At this time I also filled out some forms, brought my pieces of ID, university transcript, etc... Also found out at this point that even though I brought my transcripts from university I would still be required to bring my high school transcripts - which I found a bit strange lol oh well!

I was then contacted on Nov. 13 to schedule my aptitude test. I found the test so so, the spatial and math I found quite easy but the verbal was another story lol many words I have never heard of before! My main piece of advice for anyone about to write the test would be to keep an eye on the clock! Afterwards, I was told that my score was high enough to pass as an officer and that they would try to get my application moving in order to get my BMQ started in January. After all the stories and experiences listed here I had one thought, yea right! lol

So today is the 19th of Nov. and I received a call to schedule my medical examination and interview back to back on Dec. 1st. I am VERY surprised by how quickly this process has been moving - I would have thought I would be starting my BMQ near April of next year.

I will keep this thread updated with my progress!


----------



## Corey5150 (15 Jan 2016)

An Update!

Last night I received a call to be officially sworn in on January 21st! I am pretty excited to finally get the ball rolling next week! 

Just curious if you guys could fill me in on what I should expect? From searching around the forums I know there will some paperwork, but one thing I wasn't so clear on (or maybe it depends on the regiment) is when kit will be issued? Also, should I expect to be there for the whole time Thursday?


----------



## mariomike (15 Jan 2016)

Corey5150 said:
			
		

> Last night I received a call to be officially sworn in on January 21st!
> 
> Just curious if you guys could fill me in on what I should expect?



This may help,

Swearing in  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110544.0

What was your swearing in ceremony like? 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13074.0/nowap.html

What happens at the swearing in? 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41323.0/nowap.html

Quick question about swearing in (Reg)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33590.0/nowap.html

My Swearing In
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96202.0

Swearing in ceremony  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95192.0

Who Conducts the Swearing In Ceremony?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98144.0

Swear-in Ceremony questions.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110904.0

etc...



			
				Corey5150 said:
			
		

> when kit will be issued?



Reserve Initial Kit Issue  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89407.0


----------

